# winnebago brave 1996 - question



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is more for interest BUT may lead to something else (viewing / purchase).

Locally there is a Winnebago brave 1996 diesel 26ft... 1996
Done 52,000 miles
Seems to be offered at a good price and may suit me for a possible long stay winter trip to Spain...

Can anyone advise what MPG to expect and also any special "problem" areas to look for... Nothing may come of it BUT who else to ask then MHF members !!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonka, you don't say which diesel engine? 
6.2 Chevy was crap.
6.5 Chevy was a little better.
Doubt they ever put a Cummins in a 26ft.

I have seen all sorts of mpg claims from 12 to 20 but being realistic expect 12 to 14 depending on right foot.

I guess it's a front engine layout. In which case damn noisy. If your going for an RV go 30+ ft.
Ray.


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets join the real world. We cannot all afford 40ft pushers powered by 20 litre turbo diesels like our friend raynipper. I think you will find that a 1996 Brave will have a 6.5litre turbo diesel. It was not a bad engine and powered my 31ft Brave quite happily, usually towing a trailer weighing a ton. Fuel consumption checked over 25,000 miles worked out at 12.5mpg. As regards noise, I agree that a 6.2litre in the front of a Sunsport was noisy as it was a bit short on sound insulation. The 6.5 was much quieter as Winnebago had made a much better job of sound insulation. Go and have a look at it and see what you think.


----------

